# [URGENT] CO not approving work experience assessed by ACS!!!



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have lodged my 176 visa in May, I have assessment from ACS for Developer Programmer and they have approved my work experience as related to job title, some of my work experience was during the time I was a student for bachelor's degree and some before attending university. Now my CO has contacted me and telling that the amount of work experience approved by ACS prior to BS graduation will not be awarded any points so I am 5 points short now!!!

Has anybody else experienced the same problem? Is there something I can do? Is it even right for CO to do such thing?

I really appreciate any help regarding this matter.


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

Eienkei said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have lodged my 176 visa in May, I have assessment from ACS for Developer Programmer and they have approved my work experience as related to job title, some of my work experience was during the time I was a student for bachelor's degree and some before attending university. Now my CO has contacted me and telling that the amount of work experience approved by ACS prior to BS graduation will not be awarded any points so I am 5 points short now!!!
> 
> ...


In which stage he told you this. I Mean after security checks or before security checks...Please share your timeline


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The unfortunate reality is that DIAC has the right to overrule the skills assessment issued by the assessing body for your occupation. There are a few documented similar cases on the forum. The more recent one involved one of our regular members who was told, after going through security checks, that the CO did not consider part of his experience to be consistent with the occupation against which he had applied.

In such cases, unfortunately, there is absolutely nothing that you can do (unless you are able to somehow prove that this experience is relevant and matches the duties typically performed by someone in your occupation) and if you are short of points, then your visa will be refused.

A lot of assessing bodies give their opinion about the number of years of experience that an applicant has but in reality, DIAC only looks at the occupation which you have been assessed against and then, they do their own assessment of your experience based on the documents that you have submitted.

Were you working full time or part time whilst you were studying? DIAC only considers your experience whilst in full time work.


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

Just after he was assigned to my case!


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

ACS has assessed my work experience from May 2004 to December 2011, I had enrolled for Bachelor's degree in Septmeber 2005 and finished in July 2009. ACS has recognized all of it as related but from 2004 to 2009 as "more than 20 hours but less than 35 hours".

Now the newly assigned CO says:

"In regards to your employment, it can be considered as the work at the appropriate level if you satisfy criteria below:
Skill Level:
In Australia and New Zealand: 

Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience and/or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).

I can only accept the employment after you completed your Bachelor Degree (07/2009) or after you meet the 5 years employment (05/2009). Employment before you met those requirements cannot be calculated as a work at the required skill level. In your case that means I cannot accept your employment for the period 05/2004 - 05/2009."

It is funny, at first he asked for detailed information on my work experience for last 5 years and I asked a question about another document, this time when he replied, he indicated that they don't approve my work experience!

I feel like an idiot for applying before July, I had the Victoria nomination but I didn't know they will reduce the required points in SkillSelect by 5, I didn't know I will need those 5 points at all!

The case officer says if I am not awarded the remaining 5 points by means of NAATI accreditation or similar, I will have to withdraw my application without any refund!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

I will also be in same boat i guess though i have not applied for Visa yet.
In my case part of my 5 years of experience in 'nominated occupation' assessed by ACS was when i was a trainee. Still ACS has assessed an gave me the complete 5 years (although i have more than 8 years of experience, the last 3.5 years being as a DBA which is not my nominated occupation).
I have lodged my EOI with the same years of experience i.e. 5 years which gave me 10 points.
Now do you think in my case when i have CO, obviously after filing the VISA, he will also give me this reason and assess me 1 year less in work experience? 
Even if he assess me as having less experience, i still have enough points (currently 70 with 5 years experience, and would be 65 in case CO does not account the 1 year trainee period).


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know! In my case he is omitting 5 years which is worth 10 points!!!


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

Any advice for me? Is there a way to appeal a CO's decision? Is it even common for COs to treat applications and work experience like this?


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

Eienkei said:


> Any advice for me? Is there a way to appeal a CO's decision? Is it even common for COs to treat applications and work experience like this?


Pal, are you applyin for an Aus Visa or Canada Visa???

Im confused with your questions and the Canada flag....


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Reddykandy said:


> Pal, are you applyin for an Aus Visa or Canada Visa???
> 
> Im confused with your questions and the Canada flag....


Why would he get himself assessed by ACS if he wants to go to Canada.


----------



## Reddykandy (Jun 27, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Why would he get himself assessed by ACS if he wants to go to Canada.


well, I thought the same but his profile says he is an expat in Canada... anyways Im in a similar situationm but CO didn't quetion anythin about it (Yet)...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Eienkei said:


> Any advice for me? Is there a way to appeal a CO's decision? Is it even common for COs to treat applications and work experience like this?


Yes, it is common. As I said in my previous post, when DIAC assesses your experience, they carry out their own assessment based on the documents that you have provided. Their requirements are different to those of the assessing body and hence, why you find that sometimes they overrule the results of a skills assessment.

Unfortunately, no, you cannot appeal the CO's decision. It seems that, according to the email sent to you by your CO, you needed to have a certain level of skills before they would consider your experience as being valid and comparable to AU/NZ standards and if you do not meet those skills level, then unfortunately, they will refuse your visa. There is no rights of appeal if you do meet the visa requirements.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Your skills assessment and DIAC assessment of skilled work experience are completly seperate and different things. 
DIAC is looking for skilled work experience ie work in your profession since you gained your skilled qualification.

ACS is looking at the work and qualifications that made you skilled. DIAC will always reject work experience before you were qualified even if you were in the same job the whole time. There is not much you can do about it unless you have another qualification before your BA which meant you were a skilled worker and not still a trainee.


----------



## Engi (Apr 10, 2012)

Einke, did you have some sorts of diploma(s), before you started working (before your Bachelors graduation)?

Shel, would it help if he had any?
Would DIAC count that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

It would help if that diploma made him qualified to do the job and the BA was for own need or desire, to get management or better jobs. 
If you are unqualified but completly able to do the job they don't recognise that as skilled. Pity because they lose out on good workers.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I think most Skill level 1 would need Bachelor, unless u have extensive experience. 


***************************************************
*UNIT GROUP 2613 SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS *

SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS design, develop, test, maintain and document program code in accordance with user requirements, and system and technical specifications. 

Indicative Skill Level:

In Australia and New Zealand: 

Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill *commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification.* At least five years of relevant experience and/or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

DIAC usually rejects work experience before or during your Studies(educational qualification)


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi all, this is my first message in the forum. 

It is quite understandable that DIAC may reject work experience which gained before graduation, if he was working as a trainee.

I have a non ICT Bachelor degree in economics that earned in 2002. 
I got the one of vendors certificates in 2010 that is mentioned in ACS guideline. 
My skills are assessed by ACS (Group B) , and I have 9 years experience that are related with IT.

What about the work experience that gained before certification? Doesn't DIAC consider this work experience as a professional work experience?

Although I have 9 years experience in IT, I only have 2 years work experience after the certification issue date that is 2010.

However I have detailed reference letters that show my responsibilities, this decision will affect my application as well.


----------



## brycos (Aug 3, 2012)

Eienkei said:


> The case officer says if I am not awarded the remaining 5 points by means of NAATI accreditation or similar, I will have to withdraw my application without any refund!


How much time do they give you to get NAATI accreditation.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

please don't mind me sharing.

When I attended a seminar conducted by my agent, one guy was asking a question where he is in the same situation as you. and my Agent firmly said that experience will only be counted after the award of your degree.


----------



## buuu (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello,

I have a question regarding the issue . I don't understand why DIAC reject ACS experiences before graduation or during the study period and yet there is an option RPL recognition prior learning ? 
Is it correct to thing that if a person go along with successful RPL assessment to DIAC there won't be a problem with point awarded to qualification and experience?

best regards,
Todor


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

buuu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question regarding the issue . I don't understand why DIAC reject ACS experiences before graduation or during the study period and yet there is an option RPL recognition prior learning ?
> Is it correct to thing that if a person go along with successful RPL assessment to DIAC there won't be a problem with point awarded to qualification and experience?
> ...


DIAC publishes their rules and it is up to each and every visa applicant to familiarise themselves with it. As we have said so many times, DIAC is the one that issues the visa, so their rules prevail.

Your skills assessment only confirms that you are skilled in the occupation which you have listed on your visa application (that was more relevant when points were being awarded for the occupation and not work experience - under the current rules, the skills assessment is not as useful as it used to be) and is completely separate to DIAC's assessment of your work experience. In short, forget what ACS says - it's irrelevant that they think you have 10 years experience when they are using a different set of rules to that used by DIAC.

ACS will assess your skills using their methods but the onus is on you to check that you can meet DIAC's requirements against work experience, else you will lose points against that criteria and that may mean that you do not qualify for the visa.

DIAC has the job profile for each occupation on the SOL list and that list the minimum skills and qualifications level that you need to meet in order to have your work experience recognised. By looking up the profile for your occupation, you will be able to answer your second question.


----------



## buuu (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you very much Maz25.

I understand completely what you've said, but i'm now puzzled with the following issue:

If we assume that i go through RPL and they said that it is ok. 
How about the experience because according to the DIAC guidelines I can claim points for experience in my occupation (263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer )
if i met following skills and qualifications 
(Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience and/or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).)

So I started working professionally at 2002 and since then i've changed three companies 
and this year i applied to university in order to obtain diploma relevant to my professional experience, but recently I read somewhere in this forum cases of rejected working experience prior completing formal education from DIAC.

My question is: Are there a change to be awarded with both points for experience and qualification and whether completion of my ongoing education helps ?


----------



## GVG (Jul 26, 2012)

buuu said:


> Thank you very much Maz25.
> 
> I understand completely what you've said, but i'm now puzzled with the following issue:
> 
> ...


I'm new here, so this is the first I hear of DIAC disregarding work experience prior to the awarding of a bachelor degree.

In our case the work experience spans from 03/1996 up to 02/2012 (when we had the positive ACS skills assessment) and the non-related bachelor degree was awarded 12/2003. We have not yet been granted the 175 visa, but the CO has already checked the work experience as "MET".

I asked my agent and he told me DIAC will consider the work prior to the degree relevant if it indeed required a similar amount of skill and knowledge an undergrad would have. However, he said also that COs don't always follow instructions to the letter and, in this case, it would be better to have an agent intervene in your favor.

I believe he is right. We had an issue with ACS where they wouldn't recognize all the work experience claimed because we sent certified copies, not originals. My agent argued that ACS had already accepted certified copies from Brazil and he went on and on about rules and regulations and he managed to get all of the 16 years (give or take) recognized as skilled employment. We wouldn't have been able to that by ourselves.

My agent made some mistakes along the way (I am a suuper demanding client!), but all in all I think it was worth the while. Maybe you should contact an agent if not to intervene in your favor, at least to give some guidance.

All the best!


----------



## brycos (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi GVG,
Would you mind telling me which agent you used, I tried to send a private message but cannot find an option to do that anywhere.


----------



## GVG (Jul 26, 2012)

brycos said:


> Hi GVG,
> Would you mind telling me which agent you used, I tried to send a private message but cannot find an option to do that anywhere.


Brycos,
I tried to PM you, but I think you're not allowed to receive PMs yet.

Unfortunately the agent I used is based in Brazil and I do not believe he is well versed in Indian bureaucracy. I can't reach him now, but I'll try tomorrow morning to see if he knows any agent that might be able to help you.
In the meantime, you could look for MARA agents. They're usually good because if you lodge a complaint they might loose their registration.

https://www.mara.gov.au/agent/ARSea...rld=7&keyld=India&noncom=&lprac=&FolderID=394

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

The poster above is right. Always check to see if your agent is registered with the MARA if they are and do something wrong you have legal means to sort it out and take away their livelihood meaning they can not do the same to others. As a result those registered are genuine and will not scam your money off you and tell lies that you can get a visa when you can not. 

The agent you choose does not even have to be in the same country as you because it can all be done over the phone and by email. There is actually no need for face to face meetings when you are dealing with a professional who knows what they are doing. Although you may well find come based in India, though they will also be Australian Citizens.


----------



## brycos (Aug 3, 2012)

Yup, I know about MARA, that's why I asked GVR, I thought he would have used a MARA registered agent from Australia. I have used one in the past, and the legal means aren't that straightforward. Getting a MARA agent may be good but it's no guarantee of getting good service, and the legal means aren't that great. My agent for example hadn't kept up with the provisional information on the DIMIA website, and so he didn't know that the recent study/work ex requirement was being removed as a threshold requirement. As a result, the advice I got was completely wrong and delayed my plans by a few months. When I discovered this myself, I asked for a refund, which the agent refused. I do intend to lodge an official complaint when I get the time but the agent doesn't seem too concerned so I doubt much will come out of it. If an agent can't even be relied upon to keep themselves up to date with public information on the official website, then I can't really rely on their judgement. Like I can consult an agent but at this point I don't know whether I can trust their judgement over my own. I am sure most agents can handle routine cases alright, but that's for people who aren't organized enough to put a straightforward application together. I need more than that though. For a case like mine, where I would need to get an agent who can figure out what happens in an ambiguous case, go beyond the language on the department website to consult migration laws and past precedent and get clarifications from the department directly (as they won't deign to reply to an applicant directly), I don't know how I can identify an agent who is competent enough, so I was hoping maybe feedback from another applicant can help me find one.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's all well and good to have someone else refer an agent to you but you need to speak to an agent before you sign them up and make sure that you are comfortable dealing with them and that they have your best interest at heart.

Importantly, read the contract you are sent properly and make sure that every eventuality is covered - if you do not understand the legal jargon, pay someone to interpret it for you because it is better to know what the contract says before you sign it and part with your money, rather than later on down the line when problems arise.

Make sure that you have a good understanding of what the agent will do for you and what is not covered under your agreement. For e.g a lot of people mistakenly believe that an agent will collect all the documentary evidence that they require on their behalf and this could not be further from the truth.

How much will it all cost and how is the agent calculating his fees. Steer well clear of agents that want to bill on an hourly basis and does not itemise anything because all you will be left with is a massive bill. Go for a lump sum fee and make sure that there is an itemised breakdown of every task that the agent will perform. If you are not clear about something, ask BEFORE you sign the contract - it's pointless to ask after the fact as it won't really matter at that stage and you would still be bound to pay up or pay extra if you want something else done.

Most MARA agents are very capable of handling an application. I would only recommend that you opt for an agent that has experience of dealing with certain issues if you have an application that is not straightforward, for e.g. if you have a criminal record, have previously been refused a visa or have an ongoing serious medical condition(s).

Importantly, shop around and get a few quotes before you commit to any one agent.


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's my update! CO didn't approve those 5 years and my case is close to refusal! He is very stubborn and is not even willing to answer my questions & concerns. I talked with some agents & they found this behavior strange! One of them wrote a letter on my behalf & mentioned some regulations but CO just refused to answer to that letter! Even EOI system gives me 70 points for the same application but my CO awarded me 60 points, I think they have to explain it. The strange thing is, first he asked for 5 years of work experience evidence then a couple of days later he emailed me & said he won't give me points for 5 years, I think it means there is something wrong with his decision! I will file a complaint, don't think it goes anywhere but at least maybe they talk to their officers & make them behave a bit pleasantly!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Eienkei said:


> Here's my update! CO didn't approve those 5 years and my case is close to refusal! He is very stubborn and is not even willing to answer my questions & concerns. I talked with some agents & they found this behavior strange! One of them wrote a letter on my behalf & mentioned some regulations but CO just refused to answer to that letter! Even EOI system gives me 70 points for the same application but my CO awarded me 60 points, I think they have to explain it. The strange thing is, first he asked for 5 years of work experience evidence then a couple of days later he emailed me & said he won't give me points for 5 years, I think it means there is something wrong with his decision! I will file a complaint, don't think it goes anywhere but at least maybe they talk to their officers & make them behave a bit pleasantly!


Thats very sad mate. Is there anyway to get the points up? IELTS? Naati? i know it is difficult to think now but just let your mind calm down and give it a thought. Is there some place where you could squeeze through 5 points?


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

I asked the officer about sitting another IELTS but he didn't accept it! Also NAATI is out of reach at the moment, different agents were also clueless... Just lost a lot of money on nothing! I was not aware of this way of pointing, if I had waited till July I would be qualified even without those 5 points, CO didn't let me change my application to subclass 190 either, even though Victoria government agreed to change my nomination to SkillSelect if DIAC officer accepts that too, which of course he did not!


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Eienkei said:


> I asked the officer about sitting another IELTS but he didn't accept it! Also NAATI is out of reach at the moment, different agents were also clueless... Just lost a lot of money on nothing! I was not aware of this way of pointing, if I had waited till July I would be qualified even without those 5 points, CO didn't let me change my application to subclass 190 either, even though Victoria government agreed to change my nomination to SkillSelect if DIAC officer accepts that too, which of course he did not!


So what's ur plan now buddy? I guess u can go via skillselect since u have the VIC nomination. but you will have to pay another visa fee.

Isn't there a way to appeal the decision made by the CO?


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

Eienkei said:


> ACS has assessed my work experience from May 2004 to December 2011, I had enrolled for Bachelor's degree in Septmeber 2005 and finished in July 2009. ACS has recognized all of it as related but from 2004 to 2009 as "more than 20 hours but less than 35 hours".
> 
> Now the newly assigned CO says:
> 
> ...


That is just friging so annoying and sad. But after this long explanation by CO I don't think there are any chances. You can ask the CO if you get your skills before Bachelor's Degree recognised by ACS as *Recognition of Prior Learning* will it be okay with them.

If you are married and you can get the skills of your spouse assessed you can get 5 points.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

There is not much you can do really. You can't gather points elsewhere for things that must be obtained at the point of application. 

The CO is right you do not meet the requirements. Even I who did not apply for a skilled visa understands that because I studied the requirements and know experience prior to your professional qualification is not counted. Some people do not do that and rely on mistaken beliefs of skills assessment and other peoples comments who have not even done the same.

Is there even the right to appeal on the visa? If there is you can appeal to the review board but you will pay for that and are sure to lose when you could be spending the time and money making a new application.


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

You know there is no mention of study requirements in booklet 6 which is DIAC reference for skilled migration, it clearly says you need to have work experience related to your skill code amounting to 60 months prior to lodging the file! To be exact, here's the criterion:
“In the 10 years immediately prior to lodging your application you have been employed outside Australia in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, for a period totaling at least 60 months (5 years).”

There is no mention of requirements here, I say it is really misleading! Also, their Exchange of Interest system is awarding me full points for my work experience prior to graduation! Don't tell me they couldn't implement these requirements in their newest software system it as I am a software developer & know it's a joke! Also, why did CO mention this some days after requesting documents? Maybe these regulations are open to different interpretation & up to CO! He is not willing to answer my concerns, EOS is DIAC's system but he simply says he is not responsible for that! If they publish a document & system as reference they need to at least mention something like "Some skill codes have special requirements, for more info go to blob blob blob!"


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

The important words there are 'nominated skilled occupation'. Before your qualification you were not working in a skilled occupation. You were in effect a trainee or junior because you were not 'skilled' because you were unqualified. 

This is why people pay suitably qualified, experienced and registered migration agents who have access to the full legislation and guidance which is not immediately available to you and I unless you know where to look for it, comlaw being one site.


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

Actually ACS recognition was done by a MARA agent & he gave me green light to file my application although I didn't want to use agents anymore! Also ACS has clearly said that before that period I was working in that nominated skilled occupation! I think DIAC officials have to make up their minds, we are not going to play games so they can hide facts so only the people curious enough can meet their requirements! It is a migration process, it has to be as transparent as possible! This? It's just a sick expensive joke!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

No ACS do not say you were in a skilled occupation. They do say all of your work experience and qualifications makes you a skilled worker ie at the point of assessing you are a skilled worker, not at the begining or 5 years earlier.


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

I wonder if you have seen a recognition letter issued by ACS! They exactly say how long you have been working in your skilled occupation or closely related job!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

I wonder if you have actually read anything on the DIAC site which explains the eligibility for each visa quite clearly and has a glossary of what individual words within their guidance mean in relation to each subclass of visa. If you had you would not have found yourself in this mess. 
But its easier to blame someone else.


----------



## sanvini (Aug 16, 2012)

this is some thing really surprising, I thought once the skill is assessed by relevant authority, that's a guaranteed point, I will check with some of my friends for any similar issue


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

If Exchange of Interest website is not implementing DIAC regulations who can blame me for not knowing it? It's the core component for all SkillSelect visas, their negligent for something this important is not at all acceptable! 

BTW, I thought you said you have never applied for a skilled visa! I know you are speaking about per skill regulations but as I told you before, a MARA certified agent and Exchange of Interest website do not agree with you! The agent even showed me several applications with the same condition under same nominated skill & all of them were awarded the full points & their visa were granted, he is not my agent on this application so he doesn't need to lie about it! 

So at least I can say DIAC regulations regarding different nominated skills are open to COs interpretation.



_shel said:


> I wonder if you have actually read anything on the DIAC site which explains the eligibility for each visa quite clearly and has a glossary of what individual words within their guidance mean in relation to each subclass of visa. If you had you would not have found yourself in this mess.
> But its easier to blame someone else.


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

It is the case for most of applications, even different migration agents were surprised to see something like this, every agent I talked to asked me to send them a copy of CO's messages just to see if I was telling the truth, "It's impossible!" was the first answer from all of them but after seeing the messages from CO, they just said it's something rare & they have never encountered anything like this, specially after a complete & positive assessment from ACS.


sanvini said:


> this is some thing really surprising, I thought once the skill is assessed by relevant authority, that's a guaranteed point, I will check with some of my friends for any similar issue


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

The CO has final decision on what constitutes skilled work experience regardless of what interest exchange site tells you or anyone else. 
How could you reasonably believe that you would have work assessed as skilled before you had even started university? It is like assuming work you did as minor and still in school would count. 
I did not apply for a skilled visa no but several of my friends did and I know the regulations.

Agents have every reason to lie to you, to get you to pay them to take your case to the MRT which comes at a hefty cost from which they reap the reward.

If you wish to appeal do it if you can afford it


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

You are right but I am not going to use an agent to appeal, I'll just try to contact different departments myself & if it doesn't go anywhere which seems to be the case, I'll file a SkillSelect application...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The requirements for each occupation is published on the job profile for that individual occupation and you can download that from DIAC's website - this is where you will find out whether you do or do not need a degree. Most occupations on the SOL list have been assessed as requiring at least skill Level 1, which is defined as having a degree equivalent to a AU or NZ degree.

As I have stated so many times, forget what ACS tells you - they are not the one that issues you with the visa. You need to go by what DIAC tells you and publishes on their website because it has been proven so many times that ACS uses an assessment method which is completely different to what DIAC uses. The skills assessment only proves that you are working in the occupation that you have listed on the website - nothing more than that! It was useful under the old visa system where points were awarded for the occupation - not now when DIAC is awarding points for experience gained outside of Australia.

Unfortunately, the EOI system only goes by the information you have entered to calculate your points, so if you get the assessment of your work experience wrong or enter false information, it cannot make the distinction and will award you more points that what you are entitled and it is then up to the CO to go through your documents and make an assessment of the points that you are entitled to.

I sympathise with you with but you are frankly wasting your time in trying to appeal the CO's decision because the rules are written in black and white and all this came about because you missed out on reading the job profile for your occupation, which is the key document you need for calculating your work experience.

Also, do bear in mind that there are various types of agents. Some are better than others and are well versed in the rules and the various documents that you have to read before you make an application. Similarly, an agent can tell you anything - it's called business and that's how they manage to get your custom. And personally, I would steer well clear of an agent who has no understanding of client confidentiality and does not see anything wrong with sharing other people's details with you!

If you can get extra points elsewhere such as IELTS or partner skills, then I suggest that you explore those options and then lodge an EOI. Use the time you have now to read through every single document that DIAC has published in relation to your visa application AND your job profile (according to DIAC's definition), so that you do not go through the same experience again and can have the outcome that you want next time round.


----------



## buuu (Aug 14, 2012)

Maz25 

I have little question related to the topic. You pointed clearly one flaw of new the system as it award you points that it is not clear you will be awarded from CO eventually. What happens if you accumulate let say 70 points and CO reduce them 
to 60 points based on for instance this case with experiences. Are they going to return your application to the pool or push it through base on fact that you still reach pass mark?





Maz25 said:


> The requirements for each occupation is published on the job profile for that individual occupation and you can download that from DIAC's website - this is where you will find out whether you do or do not need a degree. Most occupations on the SOL list have been assessed as requiring at least skill Level 1, which is defined as having a degree equivalent to a AU or NZ degree.
> 
> As I have stated so many times, forget what ACS tells you - they are not the one that issues you with the visa. You need to go by what DIAC tells you and publishes on their website because it has been proven so many times that ACS uses an assessment method which is completely different to what DIAC uses. The skills assessment only proves that you are working in the occupation that you have listed on the website - nothing more than that! It was useful under the old visa system where points were awarded for the occupation - not now when DIAC is awarding points for experience gained outside of Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

buuu said:


> Maz25
> 
> I have little question related to the topic. You pointed clearly one flaw of new the system as it award you points that it is not clear you will be awarded from CO eventually. What happens if you accumulate let say 70 points and CO reduce them
> to 60 points based on for instance this case with experiences. Are they going to return your application to the pool or push it through base on fact that you still reach pass mark?


According to DIAC's website,


> If you lodge a visa application and your points score is less than claimed in your EOI and invitation letter, your visa will be refused even if you are able to pass the points test or meet other threshold criteria.


Skill Select


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> According to DIAC's website,
> 
> Skill Select


I think there would be a catch here. Anyone as an applicant can always claim that EOI had calculated the points as per the inputs provided. In such cases i guess DIAC will let you go ahead provided you can claim the pass points. Not sure but this is what i assume.


----------



## buuu (Aug 14, 2012)

Maz25 

Thank you very much you are most helpful especially for those of us that are not trying too hard.

The trouble is that it is rather frustrating that you can be easily wrong while claiming point even if you read all the information on DIAC site.




Maz25 said:


> According to DIAC's website,


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

A lot of people are against using agents but I think if you are not feeling too confident to lodge an EOI on your own, this is where an agent is worth their weight in gold. There is a lot of reading required when lodging a visa application and unfortunately, it can happen that you miss out on key documents, either because you were not aware of their existence or through an honest mistake, so having an agent who is familiar with the rules and documents can be a blessing. Yes, they are expensive but paying for one visa application plus an agent's fee is the same as paying the visa fees twice!

The new system has a very obvious catch 22 - you can make grand assumptions about your experience, turn out to be wrong an then miss out on your visa or you can underestimate your experience (you are allowed to end up with more points than what you have on you invitation letter) but then you may miss out simply you now have less points than most applicants.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

It’s totally unfair by the applicants to see these kind of incidents happening. In my opinion ACS and DIAC should follow the same rules. 

We do a skill assessment in order to proceed with migration. If DIAC operates according to different rules, what is the point of having a skill assessment done? Can the skill assessment be used for some other purpose apart from migration?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

spin123 said:


> It’s totally unfair by the applicants to see these kind of incidents happening. In my opinion ACS and DIAC should follow the same rules.
> 
> We do a skill assessment in order to proceed with migration. If DIAC operates according to different rules, what is the point of having a skill assessment done? Can the skill assessment be used for some other purpose apart from migration?


Skills assessments were useful against the old rules because each occupation carried different points and on the basis that you had 3+ years experience and a valid skills assessment, then you would get 50 or 60 points. Nowadays, it simply proves that when you claim to be, for e.g an IT engineer, then this is really what you are skilled and experienced in. It's there to stop people with no or limited skills from abusing the system by claiming that they are skilled and experienced in an occupation that they clearly are not. When I did my skills assessment, the assessment body never made any determination of my work experience, whereas ACS does, which is where all this confusion is coming from.

I would not necessarily agree that it is unfair because ultimately, it comes down to each and every applicant to familiarise themselves with the rules and as I keep saying, DIAC's rules take precedent - DIAC NEVER said that they would accept any skills assessment presented to them and they also NEVER said that this is how they assess work experience - these are all things that us, visa applicants, have come up with all on our own and ultimately, they are wrong.

We can cry about it and make as much noise as we want but that does not change anything. All we can do is learn from our mistakes and also thank the members of the forum who, by posting their experience, have stopped countless others from making the same mistake and losing their money.


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info guys!

But I really find it strange to see how EOI works, and that rule about rejecting the application if CO decides that you don't qualify the claimed points is just unfair! The only information you enter in EOI system is the amount of work experience, it is easy for them to implement some constraints for each nominated skill so that the graduation date is calculated! There was no place to enter the points you claim, the system calculates everything based on your information and since you enter them according to skill assessment it is a guaranteed failure in my case!

DIAC should not treat applicants like that, they are just stealing our time & money with these stupid policies! They charge each applicant more than 3000$ but don't bother recruiting a programmer to fix their EOI system! I just paid them 3000$ just to laugh at me & tell me that they don't care about what ACS or their own website says!


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

sad to know about your case..

I am also on the same boat, but i haven't logged in my application yet, just got approved from SS and expecting invite anytime now.

My degree is awarded in 2008 and i was in a job since 2006, which makes 4 years after graduation and 6 years overall experience(ACS approved). 

I skipped some semesters in the end and took only 2 courses in 2 years as my job was started. 
Now, I am really confused and afraid that the CO will reject my application on the same grounds as Eienkei had.

Experts please guide on how can i make my case better, apply for RPL? 
my invitation will expire in 60 days :confused2:

Regards,


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

immu999 said:


> sad to know about your case..
> 
> I am also on the same boat, but i haven't logged in my application yet, just got approved from SS and expecting invite anytime now.
> 
> ...


This quote from DIAC's website might be of some use to you:


> If you receive an invitation and your points have decreased or your personal information is not accurate, you do not have to proceed to make an application. You should correct the information in your EOI and wait to receive another invitation.


I think that one of the issues that a lot of people are facing is that there are a lot of assumptions being made. A lot of people are obviously bitter that they have had their visa refused but the onus is on the applicant to make sure that they read all available DIAC publications to enable them to make a correct assessment of their work experience and enter the correct information in the system. 

It is pointless to go by what ACS says - ACS does NOT issue visas so what they say is quite irrelevant when it comes to the approval or rejection of an application.

My best advice to all is to read DIAC's publications - forget about what ACS or anyone else tells you and if you do not understand the system well enough to be able to lodge a successful visa application on your own, pay an agent so that it gets done right the first time.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Eienkei said:


> Thanks for all the great info guys!
> 
> But I really find it strange to see how EOI works, and that rule about rejecting the application if CO decides that you don't qualify the claimed points is just unfair! The only information you enter in EOI system is the amount of work experience, it is easy for them to implement some constraints for each nominated skill so that the graduation date is calculated! There was no place to enter the points you claim, the system calculates everything based on your information and since you enter them according to skill assessment it is a guaranteed failure in my case!
> 
> DIAC should not treat applicants like that, they are just stealing our time & money with these stupid policies! They charge each applicant more than 3000$ but don't bother recruiting a programmer to fix their EOI system! I just paid them 3000$ just to laugh at me & tell me that they don't care about what ACS or their own website says!


I sympathise with you but I think you need to move forward and file this issue away as an expensive lesson learnt! Being angry and upset (which you are entitled to be) will not change the situation and your energy would be better invested in planning what you wish to do next. Unfortunately, I do not think that you have any grounds for appeal on the simple basis that all this came about because you made a few assumptions that turned out to be wrong - DIAC never published anything that support your assumptions, so in terms of an appeal, you would not have a leg to stand on.

That said, you now know how work experience is assessed, so on the basis that you have the funds to pay for another visa application, there is nothing stopping you from lodging another EOI. Sometimes, it is better to be conservative with your assessment of your work experience and not to enter anything in the system that you are not 100% sure about as ultimately, the CO can award you more points when they assess your application but the reverse of that does not quite work.

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do and hopefully, you will be able to get a visa soon. Where there is a will, there is always a way!


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

I live in a place where such lessons are forced on me every now & then but I really expected something more from a country like Australia! Same goes to Canada too, I know people who have been waiting for years and Canadian immigration dept. has not even bothered to contact them... 

I might try to sit another IELTS before submitting EOI if I ever submit one! Actually if I do, I won't claim any points for work experience, lesson learnt, these people want our money & will look for an excuse to take it without even doing anything! Their new EOI system is more broken than ever & nobody in whole department is taking responsibility for that!

Special thanks goes to Maz25 & _Shel who are more informative than whole DIAC altogether!


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> This quote from DIAC's website might be of some use to you:
> 
> 
> I think that one of the issues that a lot of people are facing is that there are a lot of assumptions being made. A lot of people are obviously bitter that they have had their visa refused but the onus is on the applicant to make sure that they read all available DIAC publications to enable them to make a correct assessment of their work experience and enter the correct information in the system.
> ...


I found this while searching on the subject.. this came directly from DIAC and my question was on the same..



> PRE-GRADUATION WORK EXPERIENCE
> 
> If you have undertaken part-time skilled employment work while completing a course of study, you may count this towards any General Skilled Migration skilled employment requirements as long as you were employed on a paid basis for at least 20 hours per week at the skilled level. Generally, pre-graduation skilled employment experience would be at the 'semi-skilled' rather than the 'skilled' level and therefore not be acceptable.


Now can i apply again for an assessment and get RPL approved for those 2 years which apparently are of no use? 

Regards,


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

As far as I understood from the Internet this is their standard response. Many people have been notified with this message since at least 2007. 

But to be honest I don't understand it entirely:



immu999 said:


> you may count this





immu999 said:


> not be acceptable



So what is the answer? 
Maybe it depends on the circumstances of each case?


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

newwave said:


> As far as I understood from the Internet this is their standard response. Many people have been notified with this message since at least 2007.
> 
> But to be honest I don't understand it entirely:
> 
> ...


read this first: 



> If you have undertaken part-time skilled employment work while completing a course of study, you may count this towards any General Skilled Migration skilled employment requirements as long as you were employed on a paid basis for at least 20 hours per week at the skilled level.


and then:



> Generally, pre-graduation skilled employment experience would be at the 'semi-skilled' rather than the 'skilled' level and therefore not be acceptable.


to me it means: before graduation they don't accept skilled level experience, however they accept experience as 'semi-skilled' 

by semi-skilled they are referring to part time job.. i have seen cases in which applicants got approved in such a way that 2 years part time/semi-skilled experience = one year full time/skilled experience. 

But again, this needs to get confirmed before being acted on :confused2:


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

> by semi-skilled they are referring to part time job



It seems to me, you mixed two completely different things - 

1. Part-time job(You can be a prominent professor, and your job is the most challenging and demanding that people have ever seen, but you work only two days per week), 

2. Semi-skilled job( Which means that you do some simple job like moving a big concrete blocks on your back from the first to the ninth floor. It will no be regarded as qualified job, even despite you work this manner 20 of 24 hours).


They do not consider semi-skill job, it's obvious - "not be acceptable". 
But what I really can not understand it the beginning of this passage - "ou may count this".


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

This is very tricky.. 

Maz25 & _shel please share your views.. Did you came across any such case which got approved?
You guys are surely better than many consultants.

Regards,


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

All their regulations are open to multiple interpretation, that's how they can act based on their own opinion! In my experience, even if you have a real concern, they just might ignore it & suffice to say "I cannot provide more information on this matter"

Even if assessing bodies confirm that your job experience while you were studying is at skilled level the officer can easily acts as he wishes!

By the way, I received a message from my CO's manager & he just mentioned that COs have full legislation to act & decide whatever they determine to be appropriate in any case, he just declared that nobody can change a CO's decision because they have the power vested in them by government. In other words, don't leave anything to chance, try to be as hard as possible on your application before lodging, you might get lucky and be awarded more points than you claim but if you are not lucky, it might cost you an application fee which latter is my case!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

*

Quote:
If you have undertaken part-time skilled employment work while completing a course of study, you may count this towards any General Skilled Migration skilled employment requirements as long as you were employed on a paid basis for at least 20 hours per week at the skilled level.
and then:

Quote:
Generally, pre-graduation skilled employment experience would be at the 'semi-skilled' rather than the 'skilled' level and therefore not be acceptable. *


This means exactly as it says, if you were working in a skilled profession during your studies it is accepted so long as it is 20 hours + per week and at a skilled level (ie qualified)
This would normally apply if you qualify with for example a BA then continue your studies further with an MA making you more skilled but during your studies you worked, already skilled due to your BA, so the work experience would count.

*BUT* most people are not already qualified when in university or studying so even if they have several years work experience in the same field they are classed by DIAC as semi skilled which is *NOT* accepted as skilled work experience regardless of how well you did the job or what any skills assessing authority says.

The rules can be interpreted differently depending on how you look at it but in all my years I have only seen people who were told their experience was not sufficient because they were classed as unskilled. I have not seen anyone come back and say their unqualified work expedience was accepted by DIAC. 

DIAC is the organisation that issues visas and the Australian Government legislates on who and how people qualify for visas which DIAC works from.

Skills assessing authorities have nothing to do with that process and have got no power to grant visas or change the Governments laws to suit the way they wish to assess people.


----------



## newwave (Aug 17, 2012)

Folks, another question from me - I'm now filling the application for visa and I really don't understand why do they ask the same questions that have been already asked in EOI? 

Is it possible to claim some additional points(plus to EOI) in visa applicaion? For instance what if I claim NAATI points(I should receive the results of this assessments soon) and cut some of my ambiguous experience?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

newwave said:


> Folks, another question from me - I'm now filling the application for visa and I really don't understand why do they ask the same questions that have been already asked in EOI?
> 
> Is it possible to claim some additional points(plus to EOI) in visa applicaion? For instance what if I claim NAATI points(I should receive the results of this assessments soon) and cut some of my ambiguous experience?


An EOI is as the the name say, an expression of Interest, hence why you need to provide the same information again when you are APPLYING for your visa. The information on an EOI can be updated at any time and can sometimes become out of date, so the visa application form gives you the opportunity to provide accurate and the most up to date information.

The CO may grant you additional points (in addition to what you have on your EOI) if they feel that this is justified and you provide supporting evidence. However, be warned that you CANNOT score less than the points you got on your EOI as that automatically leads to a refusal even if you meet the minimum points requirement.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. No, the CO will not neglect what you included in your EOI. The information submitted on your visa application needs to be the same or better than what was included in your EOI but yes, your CO will use the documentary evidence that you submit to validate your claims. In other words, you need to score the same number of points or more on your visa application. 

2. The application form and accompanying documents are what the CO will use to assess your case but ultimately, you would need to score the same or more points to be able to successfully obtain your visa.

3. Ideally, you should update your EOI with any updated information prior to receiving an application. I doubt that you will be penalised for including something extra on your application but it is at the CO's discretion whether they award you points for NAATI. For sure, if you were conservative with your work experience, they would most likely grant you extra points if you deserved it but I can't really comment on whether they will allow you to claim points against a new criteria.

4. You have 60 days to make an application. If the application has not been submitted, I suspect that it will expire on the 60th day and your application returned to the EOI pile.

The system is fairly new and we are all learning about how it really works and the various pitfalls, so please come back to the forum after you have applied for your visa and share your experience. It will certainly be useful to those who are starting the EOI and visa application process.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Appreciate if somebody could reply to my query below.

I went down on a couple of subjects during my last semester at uni. So i completed them while working full time next year. 

ACS has assessed that year as full time work as well.

Will I have any issues when I apply for visa?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

spin123 said:


> Appreciate if somebody could reply to my query below.
> 
> I went down on a couple of subjects during my last semester at uni. So i completed them while working full time next year.
> 
> ...


DIAC only considers work experience gained from the day of graduation. I'm afraid that any experience gained before your first (relevant) degree will not be counted, unless as Shel said in one of her previous posts, you already had another degree at the time and you were merely improving on your qualifications by obtaining a further or higher degree/ qualification.


----------



## buuu (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi,

Here is the thing for my occupation:

UNIT GROUP 2621 DATABASE AND SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATORS, AND ICT SECURITY SPECIALISTS



ANZSCO said:


> Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. *At least five years of relevant experience and/or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification.* In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


I don't have Bc degree or any other so If DIAC use this site with this descriptions.
Is it safe to assume with 10 years relevant exp. they will consider awarding me at least 5 years out of 10, because that's all i've got


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> DIAC only considers work experience gained from the day of graduation. I'm afraid that any experience gained before your first (relevant) degree will not be counted, unless as Shel said in one of her previous posts, you already had another degree at the time and you were merely improving on your qualifications by obtaining a further or higher degree/ qualification.


So maz, here is what i have
I have a bachelor degree in commerce which was completed in April 2003 (non ICT and hence ACS does not comment about that).
I started working from DEC 2003 till date. And ACS has assessed the same.
Now i also have a IT course complete from a private institute in India which i had completed in March 2005 and which ACS has assessed as comparable to an AQF degree course.
Now how would DIAC go about with my experience. Will they consider my experience from DEC 2003 to MARCH 2005 as skilled work exp since i already had a degree, though non ICT.
and just to add i had my experience assessed through RPL since i was not sure if ACS would assess my IT course that i had completed and had kept my bachelor degree as my primary qualification.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

newwave said:


> In addition to the previous message (I think this discussion will be rather useful for further applicants)
> 
> this
> 
> ...


I'd be tempted not to try and play the system by manipulating/rearranging points. This is a new system so you may find out it comes back and bites you!

Just put down what points you currently have, if he gets NAATI then fine, but don't put NAATI on the assumption you will get it and then try to rearrange the points by retaking IELTS because what if you don't get a higher score?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

prgopala said:


> So maz, here is what i have
> I have a bachelor degree in commerce which was completed in April 2003 (non ICT and hence ACS does not comment about that).
> I started working from DEC 2003 till date. And ACS has assessed the same.
> Now i also have a IT course complete from a private institute in India which i had completed in March 2005 and which ACS has assessed as comparable to an AQF degree course.
> ...


Yes, they should consider it from DEC 2003 since you have a Bachelor's degree and that is what they ask for, plus you have gone for RPL route as well so you are covered on both fronts.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

JimJams said:


> Yes, they should consider it from DEC 2003 since you have a Bachelor's degree and that is what they ask for, plus you have gone for RPL route as well so you are covered on both fronts.


oh great...thanks mate


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

JimJams said:


> Yes, they should consider it from DEC 2003 since you have a Bachelor's degree and that is what they ask for, plus you have gone for RPL route as well so you are covered on both fronts.


Hi JimJams, 

I am on the same boath with prgopala and here is my details;

* I have a non ICT Bachelor degree in economics that earned in 2002. 
* I got the one of vendors certificates in 2010 that is mentioned in ACS guideline. 
* My skills are assessed by ACS (Group B) , and I have 9 years experience that are related with IT.

so, even I don't ve a degree that is related with IT, will DIAC consider my experiences since 2002 because I have a bachelor degree in economics? 

It is important for me because I have 60 points and if they cut my 5 years experiences off, I will be shorter than 60 points.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

The key is it has to be related to the occupation. If it is not related and/or not needed to work in the occupation or more is needed such your later qualifications maybe not, if it is then they will give the points.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

_shel said:


> The key is it has to be related to the occupation. If it is not related and/or not needed to work in the occupation or more is needed such your later qualifications maybe not, if it is then they will give the points.


So here is what the immi website says for analyst programmer
"This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. *At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification*"

So what do i make of this? Does my bachelor of commerce is sufficient since i have 5 years experience assessed by ACS?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

What you quote is what can make you a skilled employee instead of formal qualifications NOT what gives you points for years in skilled employment.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

_shel said:


> What you quote is what can make you a skilled employee instead of formal qualifications NOT what gives you points for years in skilled employment.


Ok. Got that. Don't know how DIAC interprets my qualifications and work experience. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

If you are asking only about being recognised as a skilled professional and not about work experience or working in a related field if you pass a skills assessment DIAC will recognise it. It is only the other things they can over rule.


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Ok. Got that. Don't know how DIAC interprets my qualifications and work experience. Keeping my fingers crossed.


I hope they will accept all you work experiences without a problem, wish all the best.

Actually it seems that it depends on the case officer who is going to judge your application, but DIAC doesn't mention that you must have a degree that is related with your occupation. 

"This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification."

Eienkei's case doesn't provide sufficient information to us because he got a degree in 2009 and DIAC doesn't count his work experiences between 2004 and 2009.


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

_shel said:


> If you are asking only about being recognised as a skilled professional and not about work experience or working in a related field if you pass a skills assessment DIAC will recognise it. It is only the other things they can over rule.


_shel, thank you for you valuable comment and what do you think that whether reference letters will help us to clarify our job duties and responsibilities to convince the case office?


----------



## Eienkei (Nov 26, 2011)

tembelherif said:


> Hi JimJams,
> 
> I am on the same boath with prgopala and here is my details;
> 
> ...


In my experience, they will only accept 4 years of that 9 years period, they deduct 5 years to count you as in appropriate skilled level.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

tembelherif said:


> I hope they will accept all you work experiences without a problem, wish all the best.
> 
> Actually it seems that it depends on the case officer who is going to judge your application, but DIAC doesn't mention that you must have a degree that is related with your occupation.
> 
> ...


This was my understanding of it too - DIAC doesn't care what your degree was in as long as you have one, but ACS requires a closely related ICT degree (or non-ICT degree + experience). Although I'm not 100% sure how true the DIAC part is and as you say, it may well come down to your CO.

ACS posted up a Summary of Criteria document a few days ago which may be of some help:
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf



Eienkei said:


> In my experience, they will only accept 4 years of that 9 years period, they deduct 5 years to count you as in appropriate skilled level.


I have a fear this may well be the case... I was worried my degree would be minor-ICT - luckily got assessed as major


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

Eienkei said:


> In my experience, they will only accept 4 years of that 9 years period, they deduct 5 years to count you as in appropriate skilled level.


Eienkei, thanks for your comment and it is the only difference is that I got a bachelor degree before started work as a software developer, but that degree doesn't related with my occupation. I am just wondering about the case officers react about that.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

JimJams said:


> This was my understanding of it too - DIAC doesn't care what your degree was in as long as you have one, but ACS requires a closely related ICT degree (or non-ICT degree + experience). Although I'm not 100% sure how true the DIAC part is and as you say, it may well come down to your CO.
> 
> ACS posted up a Summary of Criteria document a few days ago which may be of some help:
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> ...


Ok, here is another thing that i have up my sleeve.
I have a Computer degree that i had completed in March 2005 which has been assessed by ACS as "comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". So from a standpoint of being skilled, if DIAC says that they cannot consider the employment period from DEC 2003 to MARCH 2005 since i was not 'qualified', will they accept the period after March 2005 i.e. March 2005 to DEC 2008 (3 years) ? 
But note that i have put all the 5 years assessed by ACS in my EOI to claim the 10 points. Now say for e.g. the CO says that he can only accept the 3 years after gaining skilled qualification, can i just feign ignorance  and ask the CO to consider only 3 years (which will still get me enough point i.e. 65 to get through the VISA) 
Your views please.


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

JimJams said:


> This was my understanding of it too - DIAC doesn't care what your degree was in as long as you have one, but ACS requires a closely related ICT degree (or non-ICT degree + experience). Although I'm not 100% sure how true the DIAC part is and as you say, it may well come down to your CO.
> 
> ACS posted up a Summary of Criteria document a few days ago which may be of some help:
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> ...



For example, there is another missing point but I got the information about education degree point, and I read a post that a guy who got a bachelor degree that is not related with IT but he got point for his bachelor from the case officer and he said that it doesn't matter your degree is related with your occupation. 

It seems, this matter is up to the case officer  thank you for the link. 

if you don't mind , may I ask you that What did you study at the university? Did you start to work before graduation and DIAC accepted it?


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Ok, here is another thing that i have up my sleeve.
> I have a Computer degree that i had completed in March 2005 which has been assessed by ACS as "comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". So from a standpoint of being skilled, if DIAC says that they cannot consider the employment period from DEC 2003 to MARCH 2005 since i was not 'qualified', will they accept the period after March 2005 i.e. March 2005 to DEC 2008 (3 years) ?
> But note that i have put all the 5 years assessed by ACS in my EOI to claim the 10 points. Now say for e.g. the CO says that he can only accept the 3 years after gaining skilled qualification, can i just feign ignorance  and ask the CO to consider only 3 years (which will still get me enough point i.e. 65 to get through the VISA)
> Your views please.


I just read a post that was about and you may claim 70 points with your work experience in EOI, but if you get lower point at end of the day because of the case officer decision, you application will be rejected. 

It is so easy for SkillSelect developers to implement these rules on their system because we don't claim a point actually. For example, I declared all my work experiences that accepted by ACS and a degree on their system and skill select tells me that I have 60 points, so they already know which day I graduated from the university that is not related with IT.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

tembelherif said:


> For example, there is another missing point but I got the information about education degree point, and I read a post that a guy who got a bachelor degree that is not related with IT but he got point for his bachelor from the case officer and he said that it doesn't matter your degree is related with your occupation.
> 
> It seems, this matter is up to the case officer  thank you for the link.
> 
> if you don't mind , may I ask you that What did you study at the university? Did you start to work before graduation and DIAC accepted it?


I had finished my degree and then started to work, so there was never a questions about being skilled... I studied BSc in Business Information Technology, which despite what the name suggests was not major in ICT, there was a lot of modules like Accounting, Marketing, Management as well as Mathematics and a bunch of ICT modules such as Systems Analysis, Programming and general computing... I'd say it was a 50/50 mix, maybe a little less. I think an ICT major requires 80% ICT modules or something (we don't use the terms Major/Minor in the UK).

As you say, I think it may well be up to the case officer. In my opinion, it doesn't matter what degree you have, you're proving you have an aptitude to learn which is far more important in the IT world with a constantly changing technology set than a ICT degree would be say 10 years ago (which would have been taught with out of date material by today's standard). Guess it depends on whether the CO shares the same thought!


----------



## dunk (Nov 13, 2012)

I have some experience before I completed to the related degree but with non related degree. I would like to know whether DIAC will consider my total experience or not .Please give me your opinions.

This is my education qualification
A..Bsc-NON Related IT(Mathematics) -full time- competed 2006 May
B.Bsc -IT (external degree) -part time -competed 2008 March 

Working Experience :
1. During Degree A: 11 moths part-time :acs approved
2. After Degree A but before B :1 year and 3 months ::acs approved

3.After Degree B : 4 year and 9 mon :acs approved only 3 y and 9 m

So ACS approved total 5+ experience with 11 moth part time 
and they refuse my 1 year after degree B experience due to insufficient details but now I have proper reference letter .

so I would like to know how DIAC will calculate my experience ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I will also be in same boat i guess though i have not applied for Visa yet.
> In my case part of my 5 years of experience in 'nominated occupation' assessed by ACS was when i was a trainee. Still ACS has assessed an gave me the complete 5 years (although i have more than 8 years of experience, the last 3.5 years being as a DBA which is not my nominated occupation).
> I have lodged my EOI with the same years of experience i.e. 5 years which gave me 10 points.
> Now do you think in my case when i have CO, obviously after filing the VISA, he will also give me this reason and assess me 1 year less in work experience?
> Even if he assess me as having less experience, i still have enough points (currently 70 with 5 years experience, and would be 65 in case CO does not account the 1 year trainee period).


Trainee is still afull time experience if you have worked for the stipulated time in a week...my initial role was a trainee with the name professional Practicinor ..but tht was assessed as full time job


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi i need your help
about DIAC consider experience prior to highest education
My profile is given below..

Nov 2002 to Nov 2005 Diploma in Electronic( ICT major)

*July 2005 to July 2008 Worked as System Admin( 3 yr)
*
Nov 2008 to Nov 2001 Bachelor in IT from Aus

Will DIAC consider my experience for claiming point>???

I really need your opinion.

Thnx


----------



## Discovery (Mar 22, 2013)

Eienkei said:


> I don't know! In my case he is omitting 5 years which is worth 10 points!!!


Hi Eienkei,

how many points you have after omitting 5 points by CO?

Can anybody answer this question please:
Even if CO omit few points and still if candidate counting 60 points then CO process that application or simply end up with rejection?


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Discovery said:


> Hi Eienkei,
> 
> how many points you have after omitting 5 points by CO?
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% on this one but if you claim 75 points on your EOI, but on VISA application the CO found out you only have 70 then it is very likely that you will be asked to withdraw your application and probably even without refund even though you still passed the 60 point margin. You will need to submit a new EOI in that case.
But I've never in this situation so I'm not sure, maybe someone can enlighten us.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Discovery said:


> Hi Eienkei,
> 
> how many points you have after omitting 5 points by CO?
> 
> ...


If you score less points than what you stated in your EOI, your application will be rejected, regardless of whether you score 60+ points. Have a look on DIAC's website. If I remember correctly, this is one of the questions addressed under their FAQ section.


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

Well this thread is very surprising and very informative. I have an Nomination from NSW for 190 & EOI invite but now I am worried for my case.

My career profile goes as follow...

I completed a Diploma in IT
Started Working full time (total 6 years of experience)
Along with my job I completed my Bachelors in IT last year(Part Time)

Will my experience be counted by the CO?

If I take that they count experience only after a Bachelors, from the DIAC site I get this for my occupation(261313)

*This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).*

Have not applied for visa yet and don't want to waste huge amount of money, so will it be accepted as I have 5+ years of experience that can substitute my qualification...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

The 5yr rule replacing qualification only applies to passing skills assesment not in claiming skilled work experience points.

DIAC will not count any work experience prior to the point you became qualified because it is only then that you became a skilled worker even if you were doing the same job.


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

_shel said:


> The 5yr rule replacing qualification only applies to passing skills assesment not in claiming skilled work experience points.
> 
> DIAC will not count any work experience prior to the point you became qualified because it is only then that you became a skilled worker even if you were doing the same job.


So in that case I should not apply for the visa?

Why would NSW approve my state sponsorship if my experience is not going to count and I have less points than required even with state sponsorship...?

If this is true I guess even NSW does not have any idea of immigration laws....really worried now


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree with u shell

they why people got visa through RPL in ACS ...

why nt DIAC rules implement at that time??


----------



## Discovery (Mar 22, 2013)

Maz25 said:


> If you score less points than what you stated in your EOI, your application will be rejected, regardless of whether you score 60+ points. Have a look on DIAC's website. If I remember correctly, this is one of the questions addressed under their FAQ section.


Thanks Guys for your responses

So I have to play safe here, this piece of information probably saved me a lot of money & time.

I am also having overlap full time working experience prior to my graduation, I was thinking to claim points for my full experience in EOI but this is not so good approach, I am also having 4 years of full time experience after my graduation as well. Now my plan is to only claim for those 4 years.
While submitting state sponsorship nomination or employer sponsor is there any chance to use show my full experience?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Well i am really worried about my application in this regard. My scenerio is as follow

i claimed 8 years points for work experience and i started my job whilst i was studying (in second last semister)

ACS approved my work experience for following duration
01-09-2003 - 31-01-2012 .... Around 8.5 years

I lodged my application to DIAC on 31-05-2013 at that time my experience was 8.9 years

I have completed my BSCS on 30-04-2004 and degree awarded to me was on 15-07-2004.

Now i have few queries
1) Uptill when DIAC accept experience, either till ACS calculated or when i lodged my application to DIAC i.e till 31-01-2012 OR it would be 31-05-2012?

2) My degree completion date was 30-04-2004, but degree was awarded 2.5 months later. So DIAC would treat my degree completion date from 30-04-2004 or from 15-07-2004?

3) If DIAC won't accept my experience prior to my studies, till which date they won't accept my experience i.e
- 01-09-2003 to 30-04-2004 OR
- 01-09-2003 to 15-07-2004?????

Please help me in this regard.


Shoaib Anwar


----------



## shehryar2013 (Dec 25, 2012)

hi friends,
is it true that DIAC deducts 5 years of your Work experience if you are assessed by ACS as AQF Associate Degree and not Bachelors or Masters degree?
Please reply.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Hi i need your help
> about DIAC consider experience prior to highest education
> My profile is given below..
> 
> ...


Hi Jayptl,
How is your processing on-going?
IF read from this thread, seems DIAC will consider only from Nov2011(Bachelor degree completion).


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Shel and all others, one quick question
Highly Relevant Skilled work, Mar 2005 - Feb 2011.
Completed relevant studies in Jun 2007 - Jun 2010
As per VET Assess i can get 10 points for work, but considering DIAC says, 3 years of exp will be deducted if you dont have graduation? i will get 5 points. my question is will DIAC award points for the degree which has been assessed as highly relevant study ( all these 6 years, i was working 40 Hours a week )


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Shel and all others, one quick question
> Highly Relevant Skilled work, Mar 2005 - Feb 2011.
> Completed relevant studies in Jun 2007 - Jun 2010
> As per VET Assess i can get 10 points for work, but considering DIAC says, 3 years of exp will be deducted if you dont have graduation? i will get 5 points. my question is will DIAC award points for the degree which has been assessed as highly relevant study ( all these 6 years, i was working 40 Hours a week )


Hello Aravind,

I just share my thoughts, please check here from DIAC website for the job profile of Customer Service Manager – 149212:
Customer Service Manager – 149212

You could find:



> Skill level
> 
> This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with an AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma. *At least three years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualifications* listed above. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 2).


From Mar2005 - Feb2011, you dont have formal qualification, so at least 3 years of relevant experience may substitute. This means DIAC might count your working experience from Mar2008 if you already provided sufficient proof on relevant employment.

Just my thoughts, only for your reference.
Thanks.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thats what i would also agree. my question is about my graduation which is highly relevant to the skill ( BBA) and Vet assess has given positive for it. my question is can i claim points for that ?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> thats what i would also agree. my question is about my graduation which is highly relevant to the skill ( BBA) and Vet assess has given positive for it. my question is can i claim points for that ?


I think you could claim 10 points, since no matter from DIAC rules or Vet ruls, you qualify both rules for working experience more than 5 years.
DIAC - from Mar2008-Feb2011, from Jun2010 till today 

But as said, this is only my thoughts, i am not CO who actually determine your case. Yes, if hopefully, for shel and other seniors could provide their opinion would be better.

Anyway, good luck for your application.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

harsh..

I dont consider my experience prior to bachelor, so now I cant reach at 60....only hope for 489.. letsc


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

its 15 Points for that


----------



## jaswanth (Jul 5, 2013)

I have completed my graduation(commerce stream) in 2004 and i am working as software engineer from 2006 to till date, I did Masters from 2008-2011 as (Distance Mode), Now ACS as approved my all IT experience as 6.2 , and my masters also

Your Master of Science in Information Technology from Pune University
& Technological Sciences completed April 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master
Degree with a major in computing.

Now i am planning to apply for NSW SS, I am in confused state will DIAC count my exp from 2011 or from 2004.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

What did they say about your bachelors?


----------



## jaswanth (Jul 5, 2013)

_shel said:


> What did they say about your bachelors?


they haven`t said any thing...


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

jaswanth said:


> they haven`t said any thing...


You need get your bachelor degree assessed.
In your case, seems ACS dont assess your 'commerce' bachelor degree.
As mentioned on DIAC website, you need find help from VETA to assess your bachelor degree. 

Otherwise, DIAC might count your working experience only from 2011 april for your master degree. And exactly the same from 2011 if DIAC use'5 year rule - as from 2006 - your working starting point' to determine your working experiences.

But if you could get the assessment from VET for your bachelor degree, then things might turn bright side..


----------



## jaswanth (Jul 5, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> You need get your bachelor degree assessed.
> In your case, seems ACS dont assess your 'commerce' bachelor degree.
> As mentioned on DIAC website, you need find help from VETA to assess your bachelor degree.
> 
> ...


But I am working as software engineer with 6.2 years of exp, thats why i send my documents to ACS. why do i need to send to VET.

http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]+2613+Software+and+Applications+Programmers


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

jaswanth said:


> But I am working as software engineer with 6.2 years of exp, thats why i send my documents to ACS. why do i need to send to VET.
> 
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2


Hi Jasw,

Only for your educational-qualifications purpose, ACS has accessed your work experiences and your Master degrees as comparable to an AQF Master
Degree, but they did not mention anything about *your bachelor qualification*.

To DIAC, your bachelor qualification is non-recognized, since they only could read from ACS result that your master degree is AQF comparable. Then DIAC count work experience has their own way as described in this thread already. The way is to count the experience which you got after your bachelor or higher degrees. In your case, your work experience will be counted from 2011 which was the completion date of your master degree.

Please read from here:
Software Engineer - 261313


> Skill level
> This occupation has a level of *skill commensurate* with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification.


For avoiding that, you could try to get your bachelor degree accessed and claim education points by using your bachelor as well.

Please check here why you might need get your bachelor accessed by VET:
Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa



> You may be able to receive points for a qualification that is not related to your nominated occupation. If the authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about this qualification, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services(VET).


----------



## jaswanth (Jul 5, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Jasw,
> 
> Only for your educational-qualifications purpose, ACS has accessed your work experiences and your Master degrees as comparable to an AQF Master
> Degree, but they did not mention anything about *your bachelor qualification*.
> ...


But my Consultancy people says DIAC count experience only after graduation. How true is that...


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

jaswanth said:


> But my Consultancy people says DIAC count experience only after graduation. How true is that...



If you read this thread, you will find DIAC is indeed count experience only after qualification received. So in your case, get Bachelor accessed by VET might help your working experience points claim.


----------



## jaswanth (Jul 5, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> If you read this thread, you will find DIAC is indeed count experience only after qualification received. So in your case, get Bachelor accessed by VET might help your working experience points claim.


Do i need to again pay the fess and wait for another 2 more months..


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

jaswanth said:


> Do i need to again pay the fess and wait for another 2 more months..


Sorry, for the pricing fee and timeline, i might not able to share more information.
Please find help from VET website or other seniors for help. all the best.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

jaswanth said:


> Do i need to again pay the fess and wait for another 2 more months..


Yes you need to launch a separate application for VETASSESS assessment of your NON-ICT degree, with fees offcourse.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Dear Forum Members,
I have just come across the thread and I am stunned by the information shared on this forum regarding DIAC rejecting/ over-ruling ACS assessment. I would request all senior members to kindly have a look at my profile and tell me if I'll be able to clear DIAC check or not.

*QUALIFICATION*
B.Sc. (Hons) Economics - 2003 (3 years degree) *(ACS is silent on this degree)*
M.Sc. Economics - 2004 (1 year degree) *(ACS is silent on this degree)*
M.Sc. - IT - 2006 (2 years degree)* (Assessed as comparable to AQF bachelor Degree with major in computing*

*EXperience*
Working as Developer Programmer Since Aug 2006 till date, however, *ACS has recognized my experience from Aug 2008 -till date*

Please tell me if I'll clear DIAC check or need to do assessment for my bachelors in economics as well??
regards,
Roposh


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

If you want points for your education you need to get it assessed.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

[/QUOTE] Dear Forum Members,
I have just come across the thread and I am stunned by the information shared on this forum regarding DIAC rejecting/ over-ruling ACS assessment. I would request all senior members to kindly have a look at my profile and tell me if I'll be able to clear DIAC check or not.

QUALIFICATION
B.Sc. (Hons) Economics - 2003 (3 years degree) (ACS is silent on this degree)
M.Sc. Economics - 2004 (1 year degree) (ACS is silent on this degree)
M.Sc. - IT - 2006 (2 years degree) (Assessed as comparable to AQF bachelor Degree with major in computing

EXperience
Working as Developer Programmer Since Aug 2006 till date, however, ACS has recognized my experience from Aug 2008 -till date

Please tell me if I'll clear DIAC check or need to do assessment for my bachelors in economics as well??
regards,
Roposh [/QUOTE]



_shel said:


> If you want points for your education you need to get it assessed.


Hi _Shel,
I didn't get your point. As you can see that my M.Sc. in InformatioN technology has been assessed as comparable to AQF bachelor degree then why do you say that I need to get my education assessed for claiming points for education? Isn't my M.Sc (IT) enough to get me 15 points?
Also ACS has already deducted my 2 years of experience i.e. from Aug 2006 to Aug 2008 and has assessed my experience after Aug 2008 as skilled in the nominated occupation. In accordance with that, I am claiming points for my experience after Aug 2008 only In my EOI. Do you still think there is something wrong with my EOI? PLease clarify as I expect to get invitation very soon and I dont want to lose $5355 due to any error of judgement.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

_Shel

1. I have 9+ years of work exp with Bcom degree.
2. ACS assessed last year my complete expereince which was 8+ at that time.
3. On the basis of the above assessment I have filled the SS.
4. Right now I have 55 points and 5 points for SS.

Q - Do you think the CO would remove my work exp becasue if they do then, I wont have points to be eligible ?

Q- In that case I would need to get my Bcom assessed by Vetass which I have not done as of now ?

Please suggest as in my case if SS comes through, I would be filling visa for my self and my family (wife and 2 kids), that would be a lot of money to loose.

Please suggest.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

roposh said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> I have just come across the thread and I am stunned by the information shared on this forum regarding DIAC rejecting/ over-ruling ACS assessment. I would request all senior members to kindly have a look at my profile and tell me if I'll be able to clear DIAC check or not.
> 
> *QUALIFICATION*
> ...


ACS has saved you a lot of hassle by equating your MSc. to AQF Bachelor instead of AQF Masters ... Not only that, they've deducted only TWO years of work in your case ... you've got the best possible outcome from your case ...

Note that ACS will NOT assess NON-ICT degrees ... You can claim work points to DIAC from Aug-2008 ...


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> ACS has saved you a lot of hassle by equating your MSc. to AQF Bachelor instead of AQF Masters ... Not only that, they've deducted only TWO years of work in your case ... you've got the best possible outcome from your case ...
> 
> Note that ACS will NOT assess NON-ICT degrees ... You can claim work points to DIAC from Aug-2008 ...


Hello Sunlight!
Thanks for the reply. Your response is indeed a sigh of relief for me. But what I don't understand is that why _Sheil a senior moderator suggested me to get my bachelors degree assessed in order to claim points for qualification. I dont get that at all 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well, can't read Mod's mind... but as far as my understanding goes, you can safely claim 15 points for your ICT MSc. ... the other degrees you can mention, but as you will not be claiming Education points for those, no other separate assessment is required...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

roposh said:


> Hello Sunlight!
> Thanks for the reply. Your response is indeed a sigh of relief for me. But what I don't understand is that why _Sheil a senior moderator suggested me to get my bachelors degree assessed in order to claim points for qualification. I dont get that at all
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


 Because I am not a migration agent and nor is anyone else on here. If you want expert advice you have to go pay a qualified expert I'm afraid. 

Sometimes getting other qualifications assessed can help in claiming additional work experience if one assessing body has stated you are only qualified past x date.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear Forum Members,
I have just come across the thread and I am stunned by the information shared on this forum regarding DIAC rejecting/ over-ruling ACS assessment. I would request all senior members to kindly have a look at my profile and tell me if I'll be able to clear DIAC check or not.

QUALIFICATION
B.Sc. (Hons) Economics - 2003 (3 years degree) (ACS is silent on this degree)
M.Sc. Economics - 2004 (1 year degree) (ACS is silent on this degree)
M.Sc. - IT - 2006 (2 years degree) (Assessed as comparable to AQF bachelor Degree with major in computing

EXperience
Working as Developer Programmer Since Aug 2006 till date, however, ACS has recognized my experience from Aug 2008 -till date

Please tell me if I'll clear DIAC check or need to do assessment for my bachelors in economics as well??
regards,
Roposh [/QUOTE]

I am not sure about ACS .......but generally most of assessment bodies in OZ are keen about Bachelor's assessment........that may be the reason Shell might have asked you to get your Bachelor's assessed...



Hi _Shel,
I didn't get your point. As you can see that my M.Sc. in InformatioN technology has been assessed as comparable to AQF bachelor degree then why do you say that I need to get my education assessed for claiming points for education? Isn't my M.Sc (IT) enough to get me 15 points?
Also ACS has already deducted my 2 years of experience i.e. from Aug 2006 to Aug 2008 and has assessed my experience after Aug 2008 as skilled in the nominated occupation. In accordance with that, I am claiming points for my experience after Aug 2008 only In my EOI. Do you still think there is something wrong with my EOI? PLease clarify as I expect to get invitation very soon and I dont want to lose $5355 due to any error of judgement.

regards,
Roposh[/QUOTE]


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

_shel said:


> Because I am not a migration agent and nor is anyone else on here. If you want expert advice you have to go pay a qualified expert I'm afraid.
> 
> Sometimes getting other qualifications assessed can help in claiming additional work experience if one assessing body has stated you are only qualified past x date.


So although I am not claiming any points for work experience before my masters, you still suggest that I should get my bachelors assessed?


----------



## oozman (Jul 24, 2013)

Eienkei said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have lodged my 176 visa in May, I have assessment from ACS for Developer Programmer and they have approved my work experience as related to job title, some of my work experience was during the time I was a student for bachelor's degree and some before attending university. Now my CO has contacted me and telling that the amount of work experience approved by ACS prior to BS graduation will not be awarded any points so I am 5 points short now!!!
> 
> ...


this is the rule i guess..only post qualification work will be considered.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

but it also says certain number of years of exp can substitue formal education check it out and see. i was also in same case except that i didnt submit yet to CO since i am awaiting SS Approval. 
Getting my points up now


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

roposh said:


> So although I am not claiming any points for work experience before my masters, you still suggest that I should get my bachelors assessed?


Its upto you....generally....EA.....VETASSESS are keen about Bachelor's assessment.......


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

better to assess to avoid risk


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I've filed for 190 in July and waiting for CO allocation.

PFB my signature and let me know if I have to get my ACS re-assessed.


----------



## oozman (Jul 24, 2013)

yes


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

really informative thread <3


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

oozman said:


> yes


Hi oozman,

I didn't have to get my ACS re-assessed, I got the Grant just the next day after a CO was assigned to my case. :hippie:


----------



## farrow (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm really hoping that someone could help shed some light on my situation, I qualified with my diploma in IT in 2001. I then worked as a software developer from 2003 and still presently employed. While working I completed my degree in IT part time over 2 years (2010-2011).

I submitted only my Diploma to the Acs and they equated my diploma to and AQF diploma and said I was considered skilled after July 2008 (5 year deduction), which leaves me with 5 years working experience with which I claimed 10 points in my eoi.

Was it right for me to claim these 10 points even though I got my degree in 2011? will DIAC grant me 5 years of skilled experience?

Thanks for any assistance given.


----------

